# Avon Scout Stolen In Seattle



## kerneigh (Aug 31, 2017)

Adding a pic of the boat. Apparently the white on blue is custom; this is the only one that exists with this color scheme.


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Update - They found his car. It doesn't run and it is empty. This stuff will show up somewhere. Help us find these twerps!


----------

